# Fattie Throwdoen Entry-German Fattie w/QVue



## rivet (Apr 5, 2009)

Allright, here is my first entry, a German Fattie. The goods:



Pound and a half of "Purnells Old Folks" and grocery fresh pork sausage, with sliced Braunschweiger on top:


Next up, hot horseradish, mustard powder, pepper and chopped spring onions:


Covered with swiss cheese:


Rolled up, then wrapped in bacon, scalloped style:


Smoked with apple wood and good to go!:


Close up of the slices:


Thank you for looking!!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 5, 2009)

that looks GOOOOD rivet! my german ancestors are loving you right now!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 5, 2009)

Das sieht sehr gut aus.  Bien hecho.


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 5, 2009)

That looks great!


----------



## baboy (Apr 5, 2009)

I just smoked on yesterday, I am going to upload the pictures later. Next time I will use mustard like you did.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 5, 2009)

Heil!  Das ist sehr gut.
Great idea, now I want to figure out a nice Irish fattie.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Apr 5, 2009)

That looks great! Tell us how it tasted! What would you think about adding some kraut to that? Let me know what you think.

Dave


----------



## rivet (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the apprectiation! It tasted very good...fantastic in fact. The Braunschweiger was really the clincher- it's flavour mixed with the sausage and made a great combo. The applewood smoke was a light touch that hit the spot. I think I'll stick to apple wood for fatties. The one thing I would change would be to add more swiss cheese. I put down 4 slices, 8 would clinch it. 

As far as sauerkraut would go, I think that would make a great addition. The only problem is that it takes up a lot of volume and this was pretty tight as it was. Sauerkraut is ALWAYS good, though. I'd make it fit


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 5, 2009)

Braunschweiger in a fatty! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 for that!

I love Braunschweiger, don't see many people who know what that is anymore let alone like it.

Good job


----------

